# Universal Novacom Installer



## 123Haynes (Nov 6, 2014)

This Thread is for feedback and development of the Universal Novacom installer.

The installer will automatically download the novacom drivers for your OS and install them.
You can find the Original installer by Jason Robitaille here:
https://code.google.com/p/universal-novacom-installer/

A few weeks ago i took over the development, scince HP shutdown the servers and new links were needed in the code.

The new Home of the installer is now:
http://123haynes.github.io/universal-novacom-installer/

If you find any bugs or have feature requests, please post them either on the Bugtracker or in this thread.

Here are the direct links to the drivers in case you want to manually install them:
novacom: novacom-linux-32.tgz, novacom-linux-64.tgz, novacom-mac.tgz, novacom-win-32.tgz,novacom-win-64.tgz

*Please let me know if the installer works for you.*


----------



## 3224 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have tried to install Novacom on my pc Win7. Its shows error driver handware failed. Can you help.

Thanks, David


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Win32 or Win64? Try downloading the machine specific file from the last sentence and manually install it.

NT


----------



## 123Haynes (Nov 6, 2014)

3224 said:


> I have tried to install Novacom on my pc Win7. Its shows error driver handware failed. Can you help.
> 
> Thanks, David


This is an error message from the driver itself.

It has nothing to do with the installer.

Please try nevertells suggestion and let me know if it works.

If the manual install works fine i guess i have to recheck the OS recognition.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mhaenchen (Dec 18, 2011)

I would be helpful to have instructions or a link for manually instaling novacom here.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mhaenchen said:


> I would be helpful to have instructions or a link for manually instaling novacom here.


Assuming you have Windows7 64bit installed, download the novacom-win-64.tgz from the link in the first post. Using Windows Explorer, right click on the file and select the INSTALL option. When it's done, navigate to the C drive, program files, Palm,Inc folder and you will see novacom is installed. Same applies to the 32 bit version, though I would imagine most folks have 64 bit installed. Can't help you with the Mac or Linux methods.

NT


----------

